# 5 Worst Marine Corps Bases to Live On



## Devildoc (Mar 10, 2016)

Stationed at two, but been to all.  I have my opinions.

The 5 Worst Marine Corps Bases To Live On


----------



## Gunz (Mar 10, 2016)

I hated Lejeune unless I was in the pine scrub getting chigger-bit, then it was at least not as boring as being in the company area. I didn't mind Pendleton because it wasn't LJ. Oki was OK because of the 1-armed bandits in the NCO club, and because it wasn't LJ. Gitmo was awesome because of the weather and the beach and there was good seafood there and it wasn't LJ. Little Creek Naval Amphib Base was ok except our CO tried to make us outrun the SEAL/UDT dudes on morning PT runs and it got pretty god dam ridiculous because no matter how many miles that bastard made us run I don't think the SEALs were impressed...but at least it wasn't LJ.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, my perception of Lejeune is a bit different.  I grew up on Lejeune (TT 2) in the 70s and I have some family scattered down there, so for me, it has a "going home" feeling.  I was stationed there a bit as well, which, of course, has a totally different connotation.  But still, I liked it.  I hate the hospital, though.  That's a corpsman thing.

I liked the lack of heat and humidity at Pendleton, I liked the proximity to San Diego and LA.  I did not like the mesas and mountains.

Did some TAD at Little Creek is OK, and it being an "amphib" base far enough from the 'real' Navy that they left the Marines (well, specifically 'me') alone.

29 Palms, been there for CAX in the reserve so only for a couple weeks at a time, liked nothing about it.  If I had to be stationed there I would have become clinically depressed.

I have been to 8th and I a few times just as a tourist, but I can image it sucks being stationed there just from the expense and traffic.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 12, 2016)

How does Pendleton even make this list? 29 Palms and Lejeune are easily 1 and 2 though.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 14, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> How does Pendleton even make this list? 29 Palms and Lejeune are easily 1 and 2 though.



Cost of living I think.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 15, 2016)

I was at 29 Palms back when it had 30.  It was a MAB exercise.  First serious intro to the desert.  Range Control guy I was doing coordination with pointed out one area to be especially careful of when it rained.  Apparently some years back a Motor Trans Company hid up a wadi.  Then it rained.  Flash flooded the wadi.  Two and jeeps w/trailers and some 2.5 Tons disappeared.    I was there in '86 with the Army...  hadn't improved.

When I wasn't working with 1stMarDiv, I was actually stationed at MCAS Yuma.  Not really exciting for single guys, but a lot better than some of the larger bases.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2016)

RetPara said:


> I was at 29 Palms back when it had 30...


----------



## JWoody (Mar 16, 2016)

This is all really bad news, considering Camp Lejeune will be my home soon...sigh


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2016)

JWoody said:


> This is all really bad news, considering Camp Lejeune will be my home soon...sigh



Depends on your situation.  Single, young buck?  Yeah, aside from bars and clubs, most off-limits, there isn't much to do unless you are an outdoorsy sort.  If you have a family, to me, it's a great area, between the beaches, outdoors stuff, proximity to Wilmington, Raleigh, other larger towns.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2016)

Seriously, one of the reasons I hated LJ was because in the years right after Vietnam Lejeune was a hotbed of racial tension, drug abuse and piss-poor discipline. That's why I preferred to be on field ops any chance I could because most of that shit tended to stay in the battalion areas. I didn't notice it as much on other bases.


----------



## JWoody (Mar 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> Depends on your situation.  Single, young buck?  Yeah, aside from bars and clubs, most off-limits, there isn't much to do unless you are an outdoorsy sort.  If you have a family, to me, it's a great area, between the beaches, outdoors stuff, proximity to Wilmington, Raleigh, other larger towns.


I'm looking forward to it.  Back to back shore duties is killing me inside.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2016)

JWoody said:


> This is all really bad news, considering Camp Lejeune will be my home soon...sigh



My opinion of LJ was formed many years ago during a critical and dark time in the military, Army and Marines, and should in no way influence you.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2016)

JWoody said:


> I'm looking forward to it.  Back to back shore duties is killing me inside.



_That_ I understand.  Just as Ocoka One is biased, I am, too, since I did grow up there when my dad was stationed there.  In fact, I am trying to talk my wife into buying some property down in the Swansboro area (you'll know it soon enough).


----------



## JWoody (Mar 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> _That_ I understand.  Just as Ocoka One is biased, I am, too, since I did grow up there when my dad was stationed there.  In fact, I am trying to talk my wife into buying some property down in the Swansboro area (you'll know it soon enough).


From what I've seen online the Hubert area is nice and not as expensive as Swansboro.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 16, 2016)

JWoody said:


> From what I've seen online the Hubert area is nice and not as expensive as Swansboro.



10-15 minutes difference, and cheaper since Hubert is not right on the water.


----------



## JWoody (Mar 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> 10-15 minutes difference, and cheaper since Hubert is not right on the water.


I can deal with a little bit of a drive to the water.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 16, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> _That_ I understand.  Just as Ocoka One is biased, I am, too, since I did grow up there when my dad was stationed there.  In fact, I am trying to talk my wife into buying some property down in the Swansboro area (you'll know it soon enough).




My comments were directed at the base, as it was many years ago, and not the area. I enjoyed Emerald Isle and my favorite seafood restaurant was on the estuary in Swansboro...a little town that BITD was barren except for a marina and a few businesses. Just 3 years ago my son played collegiate-league baseball for the Morehead City Marlins so I was up there quite a bit.

By the way, the bars I used to hang at, The 8-Ball and The Other Place don't exist anymore. Kind of made me miss those nights dodging the Shore Patrol.


----------



## 8654Maine (Mar 17, 2016)

I only attended church in LeJeune.  I wouldn't know any dens of iniquity.

Just gave myself a few "Hail Mary's" for even thinking such sins.


----------



## mac21 (Mar 17, 2016)

As a junior enlisted Marine, I thankfully didn't have to worry about housing or traffic while I was at 8th & I. But the officers and SNCOs more than made it for it.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 18, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> I only attended church in LeJeune.  I wouldn't know any dens of iniquity.
> 
> Just gave myself a few "Hail Mary's" for even thinking such sins.




^^^

What was it that Chesty said? "Take me to the Brig. I want to see the _real _Marines."


----------

